# Visa/Green card question



## Crazy Welsh (Aug 18, 2008)

My husband has been offered the chance to move to the US office of his company ( L1 Visa ??) - my concern is his age? He will be 54 when we move (if we move) and I am wondering whether his age will be against him when applying for green card. I have a 14 year old daughter who hopefully would be still in college at the time his visa would expire - so if he can't get a green card then I am concened that we would have to come home before she finishes her education.
Any thoughts would be appreciated?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Some thoughts for ya:

With the L1?, it's the ? thats important in determining the wait time for the green card. Find out which one he is going for, whether the company will sponsor him for a green card, and which category they are likely to file under (EB1, EB2 or EB3). Now is the time to negotiate these things and preferably get them in writing. Otherwise when you're already over here, the company has you at a disadvantage. This should all be in the written agreement together with salary, bonuses, health care, relocation costs, repatriation costs, pension arrangements, etc. Don't rely on vague promises!

There is no age limit for the green card process. He can receive one on his ninetieth birthday providing he's still working full time for the sponsoring company!

The daughter is likely to be young enough to qualify for a derivative green card. Do note that if she returns to the UK for college after living outside for a number of years (you'll have to Google -- I'm too lazy), she will pay international fees in the UK.


----------



## Crazy Welsh (Aug 18, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Some thoughts for ya:
> 
> With the L1?, it's the ? thats important in determining the wait time for the green card. Find out which one he is going for, whether the company will sponsor him for a green card, and which category they are likely to file under (EB1, EB2 or EB3). Now is the time to negotiate these things and preferably get them in writing. Otherwise when you're already over here, the company has you at a disadvantage. This should all be in the written agreement together with salary, bonuses, health care, relocation costs, repatriation costs, pension arrangements, etc. Don't rely on vague promises!
> 
> ...


Thanks - if still working for sponsoring company when applying for green card - is there a possibility that the green card would be turned down (and for what possible reasons?)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Crazy Welsh said:


> Thanks - if still working for sponsoring company when applying for green card - is there a possibility that the green card would be turned down (and for what possible reasons?)


Yep -- a multitude of reasons!

Though getting turned down is easier than just being left in limbo. Google fragomen and perm to follow that particular horror.


----------

